# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  آخر أخبار مباراة المنتخب المغربي و أفريقيا الوسطى

## GSM-AYA

بالنظر لأهمية المباراة والتي تعتبر موقعة حاسمة في تأهيل الفريق الوطني إلى نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم، علم بأن الجامعة الملكية المغربية لكرة القدم ستضع رهن إشارة الفريق الوطني طائرة خاصة ستقله ذهابا وإيابا إلى بانغي عاصمة إفريقيا الوسطى تفاديا للرحلة الشاقة العادية التي تتجاوز 16 ساعة، بما فيها المدة الزمنية للطيران ومدة انتظار لاعبي الفريق الوطني في باقي المطارات، وهي أمور راعتها الجامعة لإبقاء التركيز لدى اللاعبين. 
وهكذا سيجري الفريق الوطني حصة تدريبية واحدة بالملعب الرسمي الذي سيحتضن المباراة، على أن يكون قد أجرى كامل استعداداته بمراكش بعد قرار الناخب الوطني الذي رأى الإنتقال مبكرا إلى بانغي قد يؤثر على تركيز اللاعبين، خاصة في ظل إنعدام الإمكانيات الضرورية، هذا في الوقت الذي كان فيه الفريق الوطني ينوي القيام بتحضيراته بغينيا الإستوائية بعد أن وقف موفدو الجامعة على المعاناة التي سيعيشها ببانغي سواء على مستوى الإقامة أو التغذية أو خلال تحضيراته أو من قبل جمهور منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى. 
هذا و قرر الناخب الوطني إيريك غيرتس أن يجري الفريق الوطني معسكره الإعدادي لمباراة إفريقيا الوسطى يوم 28 غشت الجاري بمدينة مراكش بدل غينيا الإستوائية التي كانت مرشحة لاستضافة الفريق الوطني، بالنظر لغياب الإمكانيات الضرورية بإفريقيا الوسطى وبخاصة بالعاصمة بانغي. 
واختار الناخب الوطني مراكش لتحضيرات الأسود التي يجد فيها اللاعبون راحتهم وشكلت فأل خير لهم في مباراتهم الأخيرة ضد المنتخب الجزائري الذي فازوا عليه برباعية ويتطلعون إلى الفوز على منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى لضمان التأهيل إلى كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012. 
وقد عين الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم طاقما تحكيميا تونسيا لقيادة مباراة الفريق الوطني أمام نظيره إفريقيا الوسطى والتي ستجرى ببانغي يوم 3 شتنبر بملعب بارتليمي بوغاندا. 
ويتكون هذا الطاقم من حكم الوسط سليم الجديدي بمساعدة كل من مواطنيه أنور حميلة و محسين بنسالم والحكم الرابع أيضا من تونس وهو يسر سعد الحظ. 
وأنيطت مهمة مراقبة المباراة للكامروني أبيل مبينغي، ويعتبر الحكم سليم الجديدي من أبرز الحكام التونسيين، إذ سبق له أن قاد العديد من المباريات المهمة بتونس كنهائي، كأس تونس ومجموعة كبيرة من المباريات في البطولة التونسية، وقاد مؤخرا مباراة جنوب إفريقيا ومصر. 
وقد تلقت مكونات المكتب الجامعي بارتياح كبير تعيين هذا الطاقم التحكيمي، إذ كان التخوف أن تسند هذه المباراة الحاسمة لطاقم إفريقي قد يبعثر كل الأوراق بتحيزه لمنتخب إفريقيا الوسطى.  
فبعدما قبض على الرسمية داخل فيتوريا غيماريش البرتغالي، وبعد الصورة الإيجابية التي ظهر عليها في خط وسط فريقه بدليل إشادة المدرب ماشادو بإمكانياته، علمنا أن الناخب الوطني إريك غيرتس وبعدما سبق له أن سأل عن اللاعب في مرحلة سابقة من المنتظر أن يوجه له الدعوة للإلتحاق بصفوف المنتخب الوطني المغربي. مصادر أكدت أن عدوة بات ضمن أجندة الناخب الوطني بعدما تعرض لاعب الهلال السعودي عادل هرماش لإصابة ستبعده عن الميادين لأشهر، وهو ما جعل غيرتس يفكر في إستدعاء عدوة الذي بات يشغل مركز وسط ميدان وإرتدادي وأصبح يقدم قناعات كبيرة داخل البطولة البرتغالية. 
يذكر أن عدوة كان قد إلتحق بفيتوريا غيماريش على أساس اللعب كمدافع أوسط لكن وبعد الفترة التحضيرية التي قضاها مع الفريق، غير المدرب مركزه من مدافع إلى وسط ميدان.

----------


## امير الصمت

*بالتوفيق لأسود الأطلس*

----------


## GSM-AYA

إيريك غيرتس يوجه الدعوة لـ 23 لاعبا لمباراة إفريقيا الوسطى 
وجه إيريك غيرتس الدعوة لـ 23 لاعبا في إطار الإستعدادات  لمباراة إفريقيا الوسطى يوم السبت 3 شتنبر، لائحة لم تسجل أية مفاجآت وحظى خلالها أصحاب الحضور الدائم بثقة الناخب الوطني مع ملاحظات همت استبعاد بعض العناصر التي قدمت أداء مهزوزا في الفترة الأخيرة ومنها مدافع الرجاء محمد أولحاج.
وسجلت غياب كل من مروان الشماخ الموقوف لحصوله على إنذارين وعادل هرماش المصاب مؤخرا على مستوى ركبته.
.
حراسة المرمى
نادر لمياغري (الوداد) ـ محمد مهمدينا (أولمبيك خريبكة) ـ عصام بادة (الفتح)
الدفاع
كريستيان بصير (نانسي الفرنسي) ـ بدر قادوري (دينامو كييف الأوكراني) ـ مصطفى لمراني (المغرب الفاسي) ـ أيوب الخاليقي (الوداد) ـ رشيد السليماني (الرجاء) ـ عبد الحميد الكوثري (مونبوليي الفرنسي) ـ المهدي بنعطية (أودينيزي الإيطالي) ـ يوسف رابح (الوداد)
وسط الميدان
محمد برابح (الوداد) ـ يوسف بلهندة (مونبوليي الفرنسي) ـ محمد الشيحاني (العربي القطري) ـ الحسين خرجة (فيورونتينا الإيطالي) ـ مبارك بوصوفة (أنجي الروسي) ـ إسماعيل العيساتي (أجاكس أمستردام) ـ سعيد فتاح (الوداد)
الهجوم
أوسامة السعيدي (هيرنفين الهولندي) ـ يوسف العرابي (الهلال السعودي) ـ يوسف حجي (نانسي الفرنسي) ـ منير الحمداوي (أجاكس أمستردام) ـ ياسين الصالحي (الرجاء البيضاوي).

----------


## GSM-AYA

الأسود ينتقلون إلى بانغي 48 ساعة قبل المباراة    
بالنظر للظروف الصعبة ببانغي فيما يتعلق بالفندق الذي خصص لبعثة الفريق الوطني وكذا الظروف الأخرى المحيطة بالإقامة من أكل وملعب للتداريب، والعرقلة التي يسببها الجمهور لأي منتخب يحل ببانغي، فقد تقرر أن يرحل الفريق الوطني إلى بانغي عاصمة إفريقيا الوسطى 48 ساعة قبل انطلاق المباراة، وذلك لتفادي جميع المشاكل التي قد تعترض الفريق الوطني هناك خاصة من طرف الجمهور. 
وجاء هذا القرار حتى لا يتأثر الفريق الوطني بالظروف الصعبة ببانغي وللحفاظ على تركيز اللاعبين بالنظر إلى أن هذه المواجهة تشكل العبور الحقيقي للأسود إلى نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 التي تنظمها كتنظيم مشترك غينيا الإستوائية والغابون. 
على مستوى آخر، سيعلن إيريك غيرتس عن اللائحة الأولية للفريق الوطني والتي ستضم 32 لاعبا على أن تتقلص لتصبح 23 لاعبا، وذلك يوم غذ الجمعة 19 غشت، وعلمت "المنتخب" بأن الناخب الوطني سيحافظ على نفس التركيبة التي واجهت المنتخب الجزائري. 
على مستوى آخر سيعقد الناخب الوطني إيريك غيرتس إجتماعا مع رئيس الجامعة الملكية المغربية لكرة القدم السيد علي الفاسي الفهري لتسطير البرنامج الإعدادي للفريق الوطني لهذه المواجهة الحارقة، خاصة وأن رئيس الجامعة باعتباره رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية سيحرص على توفير جميع الإمكانيات والظروف للفريق الوطني حتى يكون جاهزا بالشكل المطلوب لموقعة إفريقيا الوسطى يوم 3 شتنبر القادم، خاصة وأن الفريق الوطني وجه رسالة قوية بعد مباراته ضد المنتخب الجزائري بأنه تغير كثيرا وأن بإمكانه أن يعود بنتيجة إيجابية من قلب بانغي.

----------


## GSM-AYA

رئيس اتحاد إفريقيا الوسطى يتوعد الأسود 
اعتبر مخاوف الجامعة الملكية مبررات لهزيمة متوقعة ببانغي أمام منتخب يصر على انتزاع بطاقة العبور 
حاول باتريس إيدوارد نغاسونا، رئيس اتحاد إفريقيا الوسطى لكرة القدم، طمأنة بعثة المنتخب الوطني التي ستحل بداية شتنبر المقبل ببانغي، لمواجهة منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى، لحساب الجولة الخامسة من تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2012، في رابع شتنبر.
وكشف رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم لإفريقيا الوسطى، في تصريحات صحافية الجمعة الماضي، ردا على طلب الجامعة الملكية المغربية للعبة ذاتها، من "كاف" بتوفير الحماية، وضمان الظروف الملائمة لإقامة الأسود ببانغي ومواجهة منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى بملعب بوكاندا، أن العلاقات الجيدة التي تربط البلدين لا يمكن أن تتأثر بمباراة في كرة القدم تخضع لمنطق الفوز والهزيمة والتعادل، مبرزا أن جميع الاحتياطات اللازمة اتخذت لتدور المباراة في أجواء رياضية.
وتخشى الجامعة الملكية المغربية لكرة القدم، أن يعاني الأسود الأجواء ذاتها التي عاناها المنتخب التانزاني، وقبله نظيره الجزائري بملعب بوكاندي، لذلك راسلت الاتحاد الإفريقي في الموضوع، وطالبته بتأمين ظروف مناسبة لإجراء مباراة حاسمة في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا، ستفرز بنسبة كبيرة المتأهل عن هذه المجموعة.
ودعا باتريس إيدوارد، الأسود إلى الاطمئنان، إذ أن حسب رأيه لا يوجد "هوليغانز" في إفريقيا الوسطى، ولم يسبق للجمهور أن اقتحم أرضية الميدان في مباراة للمنتخب (يبدو أنه لم يتابع مباراتي تانزانيا والجزائر)، وقال" إنهم يحاولون فقط التأثير علينا، وتشتيت تركيزنا"، مضيفا أن إفريقيا الوسطى بلد مضياف، وتسوده الروح الرياضية، وتابع" حملة المغرب ضد بلدنا مرفوضة جملة وتفصيلا".
ولم يكتف رئيس اتحاد إفريقيا الوسطى بالتشكيك في رواية المغرب، بل إنه اعتبر مطالب الجامعة رواية لتبرير هزيمة أسودها ببانغي، وقال" الحقيقة أن مسؤولي المغرب، بعد هزمنا للجزائر، تسرب إليهم الشك في قدرات منتخبهم، وبدؤوا يبحثون عن مبررات لهزيمة لا ريب فيها أمام منتخب يتطور يوما بعد يوم، ومصر على اقتطاع تذكرة العبور إلى النهائيات في هذه المجموعة".
يذكر أن المنتخب الوطني، يحتل الرتبة الأولى، في المجموعة الرابعة، مناصفة مع منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى بسبع نقاط، على بعد جولتين من نهاية التصفيات المؤهلة إلى أمم إفريقيا 2012، التي ستقام بالغابون وغينيا الاستوائية

----------


## GSM-AYA

قبل التوجه إلى بانغي     //ندوة صحفية لغيرتس  
في إطار التواصل مع وسائل الإعلام، سيعقد الناخب الوطني إيريك غيرتس ندوة صحافية قبل التوجه إلى بانغي عاصمة إفريقيا الوسطى، وذلك بمدينة مراكش في إطار المعسكر الإعدادي الذي سيخوضه الفريق الوطني إستعدادا للمباراة الهامة التي سيخوضها الفريق الوطني أمام إفريقيا الوسطى يوم 3 شتنبر.
ولم يحدد الناخب الوطني موعد إنعقاد الندوة الصحفية بالنظر لوجوده خارج أرض الوطن في إطار جولته الأوروبية.
كما أنه سينكب على إجابة كافة الجماهير الرياضية في إطار الفلسفة الجديدة التي سنتها الجامعة والتي طرحت أسئلتها على الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة تستفسر عن أحوال الفريق الوطني..

----------


## GSM-AYA

الإتحاد الإفريقي يحذر إفريقيا الوسطى  
اعتبار حالة العود المفروضة عليه «سورسي» على خلفية الأحداث التي رافقت مبارتيه الأخيرتين بملعب العاصمة بانغي، حين داهمت عناصر على مثن دراجتها أرضية الميدان واجتياح أكثر من 7 آلاف مشجع للرقعة  خلال مبارتي الجزائر وتانزانيا، وجه الإتحاد الإفريقي تحذيرا شديد اللهجة لمنتخب إفريقيا الوسطى قبل لقائه بالفريق الوطني بعد أقل من أسبوعين من الآن في لقاء يعتبر قمة الجولة الخامسة برسم التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012، التحذير شمل ضرورة تنبيه الفريق المستضيف لا حترام معايير الأمان داخل الملعب والمدرجات ومعه تعيين مراقبين للمباراة لتدوين كل الملاحظات المرتبطة بهذا السياق، كما نص على ضرورة التقيد بكوطة محددة للجمهور لتفادي الإكتظاظ الذي يعرفه الملعب وتترتب عنه أحداث مؤسفة داخل الملعب وفي المدرجات.
ونبه الإتحاد الإفريقي منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى إلى أن المرة القادمة لن تشهد إنزال غرامات فحسب على الجامعة المحلية وإنما ستمتد لتوقيف الملعب لتاريخ محدد يتوافق وحجم الإنفلاتات المسجلة.
وارتباطا بالموضوع وفي سياق حملة الضغط التي بدأ المنتخب المنافس يمارسها ومن الآن في حق الفريق الوطني، فقد اعتبرت الصحف المحلية تعيين الحكم التونسي سليم الجديدي لقيادة اللقاء الفاصل بمثابة ترجيح لكفة الأسود على اعتبار الإنتماء لنفس الرقعة الجغرافية واحتجت على القرار؟

----------


## GSM-AYA

أكورسي: سنلعب لقاء العمر لهزم الأسود  
جدد جيل أكورسي مدرب منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى تأكيده على ثقته في نفسه بحيازة انتصار خلال اللقاء القادم أمام الفريق الوطني والذي سيكون حاسما في تحديد هوية المنتخب المؤهل عن هذه المجموعة للمونديال الإفريقي القادم..
أكورسي أكد أنه تعرف على الأسود خلال مواجهة الرباط بشكل كافي وأن الفريق الوطني حقق تطورا ملموسا في مستواه لكنه لا يتيح له الصمود أمام منتخب بلاده في لقائهما القادم ببانغيك «لقد تطوروا بشكل كبير وتحسن مردودهم الهجومي عما كان، تابعتهم بداكار وقبلها في لقاء الجزائر ووقفت على بعض عناصرهم التي تحسن التمركز الجيد، لكننا نملك الحلول لهزمهم.. سنلعب لقاء العمر أمام جمهورنا ونعرف أن الوصول للنقطة العاشرة يعني أن ننتقل للجزائر بحظوظ وافرة للتأهل، لذلك سنقاتل من أجل الفوز في هذا اللقاء».
ويتعين على الفريق الوطني تفادي الهزيمة في هذه المباراة للإبقاء على حظوظه قائمة على أن الفوز يجعله شبه مؤهل في انتظار لقاء قد يكون شكليا أمام تانزانيا في الجولة السادسة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الأسود شرعوا في تحضيراتهم لإفريقيا الوسطى بمراكش 
بنعطية ولاعبو الرجاء أول الواصلين
شرع الفريق الوطني في تحضيراته لمباراة إفريقيا الوسطى منذ أمس الأحد 28 غشت بمدينة مراكش تحت إشراف الناخب الوطني إيريك غيرتس الذي إنتقل مبكرا إلى مدينة الحمراء برفقة طاقمه التقني، حيث هيأ برنامجه الإعدادي الذي صادق عليه رئيس الجامعة السيد علي الفاسي الفهري.
وكان المهدي بنعطية المحترف بفريق أودينيزي الإيطالي أول الواصلين بعد أن عبر عن رغبته في عرض إصابته على طبيب المنتخب الدكتور عبد الرزاق هيفتي لمعرفة درجة الإصابة التي تعرض لها في المباراة التي جمعت فريقه أودينيزي الإيطالي بأرسنال الإنجليزي برسم إياب الدور التمهيدي لكأس الإتحاد الأوروبي، حيث اضطر إلى الخروج في الدقيقة 85..
وسيرى الدكتور هيفتي مدى إمكانية مشاركته من عدمها في المباراة التي سيجريها الفريق الوطني ضد إفريقيا الوسطى، كما أن لاعبي الرجاء السليماني والصالحي إلتحقا بمراكش يوم أمس الأحد بعد أن أجريا مباراتهما ضد إنييمبا النيجيري، والتحق تباعا مصطفى المراني لاعب المغرب الفاسي الذي غاب عن فريقه بسبب جمعه لإنذارين ثم عبد الحميد الكوثري وزميله يونس بلهندة المحترفين بمونبوليي الفرنسي ومبارك بوصوفة المحترف بأنجي الروسي ويوسف حجي المحترف بنانسي الفرنسي، كما وصل ظهيرة أمس الأحد قادمين من تونس لاعبو الوداد البيضاوي الحارس نادر لمياغري، يوسف رابح، أيوب الخالقي، محمد برابح وسعيد فتاح بعد أن أجروا مباراتهم على واجهة عصبة أبطال إفريقيا ضد الترجي التونسي، على أن يلتحق باقي المحترفين اليوم الإثنين بمدينة مراكش لتنطلق أول حصة تدريبية للفريق الوطني بعد الإفطار، ويحرص الناخب الوطني على أن يهيء اللاعبين بالشكل المطلوب، بدنيا ونفسيا وهو يدرك جيدا أن موقعة بانغي تتطلب الإستعداد الجيد، خاصة وأن الفريق الوطني يراهن على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية من شأنها أن تمنحه المرور إلى النهائيات الإفريقية.
وسيغيب عن هذه الموقعة كل من عادل هرماش وجمال عليوي بسبب الإصابة، في حين لم تتضح بعد إمكانية مشاركة بنعطية في مباراة إفريقيا الوسطى، حيث سيخضع لفحوصات من طرف الدكتور عبد الرزاق هيفتي الذي سيحدد درجة الإصابة.
وستتواصل استعدادات الأسود إلى غاية يوم الجمعة صباحا على أن يشد الرحال إلى بانغي ظهيرة نفس اليوم عبر طائرة خاصة إستأجرتها الجامعة من الخطوط الملكية المغربية.

----------


## GSM-AYA

انطلاق استعدادات المنتخب لمباراة أفريقيا الوسطى  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

ايريك غيريتس: وعد الجمهور المغربي بأداء بطولي أمام أ.الوسطى  
شدد الناخب الوطني إيريك غيريتس على "صعوبة المواجهة" التي ستجمع أسود الأطلس بجمهورية إفريقيا الوسطى و ذلك عقب الندوة الصحفية التي عقدها قبل قليل بقاعة الإجتماعات بالمركب الدولي لمدينة مراكش إستعدادا لمباراة إفريقيا الوسطى و التي ستجرى في الرابع من شتنبر القادم. 
و أكد إيريك للصحافيين على انه لا يجب الحديث عن الملعب الذي سيحتضن المباراة بقدر ما يجب التحدث عن إادرة اللاعبين القوية و التي ستجعلهم يحسمون التأهل إلى كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 "لقد لعبنا في أرضية سيئة في دكار السينغالية و لكن مع ذلك فزنا بهدفين نظيفين...".  
و أضاف : "لا يمكن أن أعدكم باننا سنفوز بهدفين أو ثلاثة على إفريقيا الوسطى، لكنني أعدكم أن اللاعبون سيقدمون نفس الاداء الذي قدموه امام الجزائر و السينغال من أجل إسعاد الجماهير المغربية التي ستكون حاضرة في استقبالنا بالأعلام في حالة عودتنا بالتأهل من بانغي...". 
و قال غيريتس على أنه اختار مدينة مراكش لدرجة الحرارة و الاجواء التي تشابه تماما أجواء إفريقيا الوسطى و أكد مدرب أسود الأطلس "لقد اخترت أن نطير إلى بانغي يوم الجمعة عوض الإلتحاق بغينيا أسبوعا قبل المباراة باعتبار ان كل اللاعبين مرتاحون بشكل كبير في مدينة مراكش...". 
و بخصوص الحمداوي و العيساتي : "صحيح أن اللاعبان لا يشاركان مع فريقيهما حاليا لكن ما يجب النظر إليه أنهما إذا ما أشركتهما لمدة خمسة عشرة او عشرون دقيقة فأعلم جيدا أنهم سيعطيان ما عندهما...". 
و في حديث عن عادل الشيحي : "لقد ناديت عليه سابقا في اللائحة الأولية، و ذهبت لمتابعته في مباراة شالكه لكن فريقه خسر بنتيجة ساحقة و اللاعب لم يقدم أداءا جيدا و لم يقنعني بتاتا...". 
و عن الحارس امين لوكونت : "لقد سمعت أن الإتحاد القطري يريد تجنيس اللاعب و لذا أنا أنتظر رغبته المستقبلية، لكنني أحتفظ بحارس مخضرم مثل نادر المياغري و الذي لم يخطئ معي ولو في مباراة واحدة...".

----------

